# Book Cliffs overwhelmed



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

I spent three days scouting this weekend. the hound dog brigade was out in force. I liked seeing the excitement in the dogs as they would drive past on tops of the truck. I covered 5600 vertical feet while exploring places I map-scouted as good bear bait sites. I learned that 90% of the areas I picked were too steep (for me not the bear) to be used in a bait setup. Most of the canyon bottoms were too narrow to bait because of proximity to the intermittent streams. I found some good sign but bait sites were hard to figure out. I will keep scouting but if anybody has any baiting experience out there and want to talk about it in general, I would appreciate it. Feel free to comment or PM. thanks

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm going to send you a PM


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

I went to the bookcliffs for my first time a couple weeks ago. Wow--an amazing place, incredibly big area. I also enjoyed the bear hunters, lot's and lot's of big Dodge rams and Toyota Tacoma's with hounds all over. I think in one day we counted over 25 bear hunting trucks. 

As for baiting sites--I would be taking one of the many dead end roads that go out the end of a ridge and then hiking off one side a ways so you are maybe a third off of the top of the ridge. This would put you far enough from the streams to be ok for the site, it would put you away from the houndsmen, and the most important part-> it would be a downhill hike with your bait. I am sorry I have no specific areas but as a general strategy this is what I would be doing.


----------

